# Big Jims Fall Warmup!!



## BigJim Bow (Jun 26, 2011)

I just wanted to let ya'll know about the dates of the warmup this year. Yeah, I know, I am actually starting on this a little early. I have had several calls to confirm dates and figured I better get started. 
We are shooting for our biggest turn out ever and are already making plans for it. In the past, we have had numerous people graciously volunteer there time to help out. This year I would ask only for help to spread the word. 
Along with the two 20 target courses, there will be food and primitive camping. Additionally, I will donate another custom "to order" bow and many other items for raffle. 

Please plan to attend.
thanks, bigjim
contact us at 229-420-5669

The shoot dates will be Aug 20 &21


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 26, 2011)

You know I will there to help and shoot!


----------



## Jayin J (Jun 27, 2011)

We plan to attend...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 27, 2011)

Darn!!!!! can't make this one, it's the same weekend as the last OF shoot in Crossville!!!!  I sure was hoping it'd be the last weekend in August instead!!!  But ya'll have a blast I know it!!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Jun 27, 2011)

Lookin' foward to it!!


----------



## grayseal (Jun 27, 2011)

See ya there, it's on my to do list and evets to make


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 27, 2011)

I hear tell gt blems are coming in on 7/27...just in time.
Make that 6/27...still just in time.


----------



## NavyDave (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm already makin plans!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 27, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> I hear tell gt blems are coming in on 7/27...just in time.



I hope he's got some 1535's I'm down to just 2


----------



## whiz (Jun 27, 2011)

2 more


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 27, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> I hope he's got some 1535's I'm down to just 2



How did that happen?


----------



## Tikki (Jun 28, 2011)

Calendar marked!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds great. by the way, the blems are here. I mistakenly put 7/27 down instead of 6/27 and didn't know it until just now!

thanks for the heads up Barry.
bigjim


----------



## whiz (Jul 1, 2011)

what time is breakfast? 7:00?
homemade bisquits? wild hog sauage?

canoe shoot?

is the monkey still in the tree?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 1, 2011)

The monkey is in the tree! Don't know the menu yet, but I like the bisquits and sausage too!
see you there.
bigjim


----------



## whiz (Jul 7, 2011)

got any flyers ready for me to put up?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 10, 2011)

I should have some flyers this week or next. We will be leaving for the IBO shoot on  Wednesday and time is a little pressed. 

We have been getting a little rain here so things should be nice and green. I guess we are the lucky ones as I have heard that just a few miles away has not gotten a drop of rain.

going to add a couple new targets to the range. am always looking for an interesting shot to put in. 
If anyone has any ideas as to a challenging shot, post some ideas. 

If someone comes up with a unique shot and we are capable of, and do use it in our shoot, I will give that person 5 raffle tickets that are each good for a chance to win a custom bow or other prizes. 
thanks for any help, BigJim


----------



## T Harris (Jul 10, 2011)

See ya at the IBO Jim and I'm sure you'll have at great turn out at your Fall Warm Up.

Terry Harris


----------



## dpoole (Jul 10, 2011)

does rain mean them sketters you is famous for is out


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 10, 2011)

Not that much rain.  Honestly, it has been so dry here that I can't remember the last time I have seen a skeeter. 

bigjim


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 11, 2011)

BigJim Bow said:


> Not that much rain.  Honestly, it has been so dry here that I can't remember the last time I have seen a skeeter.
> 
> bigjim



Famous last words. 

Yogi made a good arrow catcher last weekend at our little shoot.
The bear also made for a popular photo opp. 
Added plywood on 3 legs, a plastic table cloth, fast food boxes from
the back seat of a teenager's car, and alot of staples from the staple gun.


----------



## whiz (Jul 14, 2011)

how about archery golf?
 or archery tag?


----------



## whiz (Jul 16, 2011)

yall got enough rain yet to fill up the pond?
canoe shoot?
it be get kinda wet over here.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 18, 2011)

well, we have gotten some rain, but still could use a bunch more.  things are looking nice and green though. going to put out a few new targets for this shoot too. It will be here before you know it. 

Hope to see ya'll down here.
bigjim


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 18, 2011)

Cant wait!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 20, 2011)

I may come out of retirement for this one.


----------



## jacob321 (Jul 21, 2011)

This looks like it's going to be a lot of fun.  I'm sure you can learn a vast amount attending one of these events.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 21, 2011)

chrisspikes said:


> i may come out of retirement for this one.



come on chris!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 21, 2011)

jacob321 said:


> This looks like it's going to be a lot of fun.  I'm sure you can learn a vast amount attending one of these events.



I learn something everytime I go to a shoot.......humility.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 21, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I learn something everytime I go to a shoot.......humility.



I've noticed your smile always reeks of humility, while you are posing for pics with a trophy.


----------



## gurn (Jul 21, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> How did that happen?



Is it just me or have yall noticed this post right here is
100% Barry style.  
Jim sounds like ya got ah real goodin set up.


----------



## whiz (Jul 28, 2011)

rattlesnakes?


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Plan on attending, is there plenty of camping?


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 28, 2011)

Jim has room for camping but I doubt anyone else will be cause its so hot.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Recomend a motel near by?


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 30, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> Recomend a motel near by?



dont go to any on the east side of albany.not the best area tto be in.


----------



## whiz (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 3, 2011)

Lots of camping, and lots of hotels. They are fairly resonable in Albany too. 
Chris- your just puttin us on ain't ya. Well, I hope you make it. Bring a bunch of friends too.
It might be hot, but it is hot and boring everywhere else!
Hope to see ya'll soon, Bigjim


----------



## whiz (Aug 8, 2011)

12 more days. looking foward to homemade bisquits and sauage.7:00?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 9, 2011)

We have been cleaning up the grounds some, but range work will be hot and heavy next week.

bigjim


----------



## whiz (Aug 14, 2011)

six more days


----------



## Longstreet1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Can some one PM me the adress?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 14, 2011)

Address is 812 Morgan Ct. Albany, GA 31706. Don't keep it a secret! 

Hope to see a bunch of ya'll here. 
thanks, bigjim


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 14, 2011)

BigJim Bow said:


> Address is 812 Morgan Ct. Albany, GA 31706. Don't keep it a secret!
> 
> Hope to see a bunch of ya'll here.
> thanks, bigjim



We are NOT planning on being there. 



(It's a reverse psychology thing Jim, hope to see you Saturday)


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 16, 2011)

That might work Tbug. trick yourself. I try that all the time, but don't remember if it works or not!

This is our last shoot of the season and we are looking forward to it. We always enjoy the crowd and I'm sure this year will be no exception.
We have a couple of new targets on the range and several rinehart blemished targets that could go home with anybody. Also don't forget that I'm donating a custom bow for the ocassion and some miscelanious items.
Food and drink on hand sat and Sunday. 
See ya here, BigJim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 17, 2011)

The range is ready and waiting for you. 
I want to give a big thanks to stick-n-string and Mike Shefield for there tireless help and Lakey for putting in a few extra hours in the evenings. 
see ya soon, bigjim


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 18, 2011)

Lookin forward to a nice cool mornin shootin at some targets...


----------



## Tikki (Aug 18, 2011)

Jim.... Looking forward to seeing you Saturday! Also need to pick up replacement straps for a quiver, so have some ready!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 18, 2011)

BigJim Bow said:


> That might work Tbug. trick yourself. I try that all the time, but don't remember if it works or not!
> 
> This is our last shoot of the season and we are looking forward to it. We always enjoy the crowd and I'm sure this year will be no exception.
> We have a couple of new targets on the range and several rinehart blemished targets that could go home with anybody. Also don't forget that I'm donating a custom bow for the ocassion and some miscelanious items.
> ...




Well so far it's working, plans are coming together nicely but it's turning into Sunday instead of Saturday. 

I'd rather be bringing up the rear than missing it completely.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 18, 2011)

We'll take ya'll when ever you can make it. 

Mornings have been cool. I thought I had woke up somewhere else!

Looking forward to a great weekend, BigJim


----------



## Longstreet1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Went from haveing a baby sitter for Saturday to haveing to work never fails, Hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 19, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> Went from haveing a baby sitter for Saturday to haveing to work never fails, Hope everyone has a good time.



I hate that for you, but stuff happens.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 20, 2011)

Great time there today....plenty of good friends there and good times as well....Great job Jim.


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Aug 20, 2011)

Jim ,yall did good on the target setup.Challanging but doable.Thanks.


----------



## whiz (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks big jim and barbara . we had a great time. did anyone find my arrow ? i missed the monkey.


----------



## dukedog1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Had a good time on the course. was out of arrows by the first 20 targets and had to buy more. tried out one of jims bows and  really wish that I didn't. If you never drive a cadillac you never know what you are missing. Guess I'll have to start putting some money away for a big jim longbow.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 21, 2011)

Had a blast shooting this past weekend!! I brought along 2 boys who just started shooting. They had a really good time! they were getting so excited just to hit the target! but really isnt that what its all about! 

On Saturday, I shot horrible!!!! I missed 13 targets and shot a total of 186!  today i was out for some revenge!  I must have had the taste of blood today because i only missed 1 target! (That was the elk that was 50 something yards out (hit him on the 2nd shot))
So today i finished with a 271. 

Also I was able to meet the great and famous gurn!! He was a pleasure to meet! 

It was also great to see everyone else, had a good time and look forward to the next shoot!


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2011)

Ah!! Now I know Big Jim wouldnt tell how many yds it was. I was lucky enough ta nail that one but not so hot on the rest.


----------

